# waterworks plumbing being a hack.



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Looky here what I caught one of our mods doing.
90 fernco......
Boys rip him apart.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

For shame, oh the humanity. 

Is he helping you fix the plumbing at your house? :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I bet that's the last time you refer one of your customers to him.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh the things I get talked into just to provide entertainment to the PZ. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Oh the things I get talked into just to provide entertainment to the PZ. :laughing:



That is your story? :laughing: Busted!!!

Now we know the secret to your success. Ferncos and sharkbites.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> Looky here what I caught one of our mods doing.
> 90 fernco......
> Boys rip him apart.


It is not a 90 fernco.

It is an elastomeric coupling with integral change of direction. It is engineered to connect the kanutor valve with the whatzyhuzit. Many uninformed people assume the odd shape of the top is because it is in a bind and crimped. NOT SO! That is specifically designed to meter the flow of air from the vent so the system does not become air locked. 

All part of a professionally designed system. :yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> It is not a 90 fernco.
> 
> It is an elastomeric coupling with integral change of direction. It is engineered to connect the kanutor valve with the whatzyhuzit. Many uninformed people assume the odd shape of the top is because it is in a bind and crimped. NOT SO! That is specifically designed to meter the flow of air from the vent so the system does not become air locked.
> 
> All part of a professionally designed system. :yes:


Do you walk around in rubber boots so as to avoid walking in that BS? :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Do you walk around in rubber boots so as to avoid walking in that BS? :laughing:


Spoken by the guy that waves his wand at plumbing. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> It is not a 90 fernco.
> 
> It is an elastomeric coupling with integral change of direction. It is engineered to connect the kanutor valve with the whatzyhuzit. Many uninformed people assume the odd shape of the top is because it is in a bind and crimped. NOT SO! That is specifically designed to meter the flow of air from the vent so the system does not become air locked.
> 
> All part of a professionally designed system. :yes:


"Elastomeric"

That sounds like a euphemism for the fittings and parts used by hacks to get their butt out of a bind.

Were you writing checks your butt couldn't cash?:laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I see a full shark bite install coming on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> I see a full shark bite install coming on.


 Might as well. Over two decades of plumbing reputation just went down the tubes. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Might as well. Over two decades of plumbing reputation just went down the tubes. :laughing:



I'd offer to help, but I'm viewed as being mean for the sake of being mean.

if they only knew.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The hacked up sheetrock almost makes the fernco ell okay, almost....:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> The hacked up sheetrock almost makes the fernco ell okay, almost....:whistling2:


You guys must be blind. Sure at first glance it may seem I just knocked a hole in the wall with a hammer. 

Upon closer examination you will see it took great skill and precision to create access contoured to fit my knuckles so perfectly.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not mad John, I'm just disappointed... :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> I'm not mad John, I'm just disappointed... :laughing:


It's all good my well Organized friend. I know you are just jealous of my skills.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> It's all good my well Organized friend. I know you are just jealous of my skills.



In residential sometimes you just tear it up, make a repair, then let them fix it.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It was a precise exercise.
All with a swiss army knife, now that's skill. Lol...
The things you go through in the name of the zone..
I know mr biz didn't look at what someone had done with the vents and lines that were hanging in the building.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Indie said:


> In residential sometimes you just tear it up, make a repair, then let them fix it.


I bet that is someones slogan.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> It's all good my well Organized friend. I know you are just jealous of my skills.


I used to plead with my mother to reconsider...

"C'mon Mom, you will only be mad for a little while, you'll be disappointed in me forever!"

:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

My question is...What in the heck are YOU doing in the field? You're the boss, right?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> My question is...What in the heck are YOU doing in the field? You're the boss, right?


Hammer, swiss army knife, CT 90...yep, that sounds like MP hacking to me :whistling2: 

Get back in the office and let the plumbers do the plumbing! 


:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

My buddy wanted to use a fernco 90 on something I laughed when he said he googled it! Asked if he was sure he still didnt need my jackhammer!:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Man.....what a bunch of prima donnas. I went back to my million dollar remodel job to get a better pic so you could see the great value I added to this project. 

You should all be ashamed of your jealous and hateful replies.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sorry Mr Biz I didn't see the duct tape before, I guess it is up to code.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> ...You're the boss, right?


Nope. Just sleeping with the boss' wife. :laughing:

MizBiz hates when I say that. She thinks I'm uncouth.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Nope. Just sleeping with the boss' wife. :laughing:
> 
> MizBiz hates when I say that. She thinks I'm uncouth.


Thinks or knows for certain?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

You couldn't resist going back and getting another pic.
Tell you what, next time your on site I will go and drink some biz brew with your office staff and lay the accent on big time..
Lol.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

And he added the duct tape today guys, guess he didn't trust the darn thing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn does jnosh got something to do with this.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Damn does jnosh got something to do with this.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Jnosh's back????????


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> ...Tell you what, next time your on site I will go and drink some biz brew with your office staff and lay the accent on big time..
> Lol.


Great, they'll never get any work done and I'll have to listen to them drone on about how dreamy your accent is.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Jnosh's back????????


SSSHHHH its like HE who can't be named .....if you say it he hears it!:laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Jnosh's is now a inspector and will be coming down hard on hacks.... Just sayin guys.
But he will pass anything put in front of him.
We need him on the zone for just one night, kinda like a stress relieve thing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> You guys must be blind. Sure at first glance it may seem I just knocked a hole in the wall with a hammer.
> 
> Upon closer examination you will see it took great skill and precision to create access contoured to fit my knuckles so perfectly.


I noticed you use the same hammer that I use... :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Careful John. I've seen Mark on a few of my jobs. I think he is following me, he could be doing the same to you. :detective: Don't worry about the hate, they are jelous that fernco 90's are completely legal here in Oklahoma, even on high rises with cast iron:whistling2:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

That's right mr rogers, I see everything. Lol.


----------

